# ID Parts oil change kit



## RedHot14Diesel (Jan 17, 2014)

That's just unprofessional right there! In a bag???!!!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The filters I have are from China


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I have learned to accept things are going to be made in China. Funny that if it came in a box I would have thought better of it. Maybe I will buy another one and compare the two.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Scott M. said:


> I bought this oil change kit online from ID Parts for $46.95. I have used the oil before and its Dexos 2 so I have no concerns there. The oil filter however came in a zip lock bag. It has the GM number on it and it says Made in China. I didnt expect a top of the line filter but I would have liked to have it come in a box at least. Has anyone had any experience with these guys. I think they are popular with the TDI crowd. The price seems good to me.


It says OEM,I think you are good.
ID probably buys the filters by the case and bags them to save money.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

at least they sent you a o-ring with it as well.. I guess thats a good thing.
I'm just wondering though, why you would do such a thing, when you can find really good deals on oil and filter kits at lots of the auto-parts stores around town, for less than what you paid. Now, if you were in 'no-where' land.. Then, I'd done the same thing as you.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

newsguy99 said:


> at least they sent you a o-ring with it as well.. I guess thats a good thing.
> I'm just wondering though, why you would do such a thing, when you can find really good deals on oil and filter kits at lots of the auto-parts stores around town, for less than what you paid. Now, if you were in 'no-where' land.. Then, I'd done the same thing as you.


please tell me these auto parts stores loaded with parts and dexos2 oil for the cruze diesel!


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

I guess you can call me blind... I never even noticed you had a CTD... My bad... But, I took a look around, and you're right.. Its really tough finding the correct oil for it.


----------



## 888 (Jan 14, 2014)

I've used them before when buying parts for my TDI's, no problems yet. It does seem odd that the filter was in a bag because even in case lots, the VW filters still come in boxes because they have O rings as well. To put your mind at ease, I'd get a filter from a dealer and compare it visually to what you got from ID Parts. It's a filter so it's important that it be right and it's not that ID parts would try to bone you, they may not know what they got is bogus. 

I don't trust anything made in China to be what it actually is supposed to be. We bought a machine from China that had sensors from a well known Swiss company. When we had weird problems with the sensors, the Swiss company asked us to disassemble it and send photos. It was a crap low rent sensor inside but the same visually on the outside. Someone had duplicated the Swiss company's label and stuck it on this piece of crap sensor. 

I think it was Ronald Reagan that said "Trust, but verify"? He was talking about Russians if I remember right but I think it applies to Chinese stuff as well.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Reagan modified the saying to "trust everyone but cut the cards" Boy do I miss Reagan. 

Comparing it to a factory filter is the way to go. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I just checked my stash.

ac delco oil filter made in china
ac delco fuel filter made in Czech Republic


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Update... The temperature in NJ got above freezing for a change so I went out to the garage to change the oil and filter. I compared the two filters and they seemed identical to me so I will use ID Parts again as the price seems to be really good for Dexos 2 oil and a filter. A 13mm wrench on the drain plug and an 1 1/4 socket on the filter worked fine. I was able to do the filter entirely from the top. the filter had a drain scupper under it to make it less messy.


----------



## 888 (Jan 14, 2014)

Scott M. said:


> Reagan modified the saying to "trust everyone but cut the cards" Boy do I miss Reagan.
> 
> Comparing it to a factory filter is the way to go. Thanks for the input guys.


I knew it was something like that old Ronnie said back in the day, glad the ID Parts stuff worked out for you. I usually look at them and German Auto Parts for the TDI stuff, ID Parts is usually cheaper and shipping is less. Obviously GAP probably doesn't apply to the CTD. Once the CTD gets more mainstream, you'll probably be able to find the filters on eBay, now that you know what they look like. I'd almost keep that OEM dealer filter as a reference for what one should look like in case you start looking elsewhere. I get my OEM Mann TDI filters in lots of 10 on eBay, since I have two of them, and they are pretty reasonable that way. 

I also have a 93 Dodge Cummins 12 valve truck and Fleetguard has always been my go to filter and they have always been made in the USA. Till now, the last filters I got were made in Mexico, which I'm not real happy about. Price didn't seem to go down any. 

On another note, I recently bought one of those Top Sider oil change things for the TDIs and man do I wish I had done that 25 years ago. It even sucks the old oil out of the feed orifice on the bottom of the filter housing. Painless.


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

I bought from IDParts and my oil filter came in a box. No bag. Must have been a damaged box or they repackaged for you.



Scott M. said:


> I bought this oil change kit online from ID Parts for $46.95. I have used the oil before and its Dexos 2 so I have no concerns there. The oil filter however came in a zip lock bag. It has the GM number on it and it says Made in China. I didnt expect a top of the line filter but I would have liked to have it come in a box at least. Has anyone had any experience with these guys. I think they are popular with the TDI crowd. The price seems good to me.


----------



## 888 (Jan 14, 2014)

I just wanted to add one more thing to this thread since it was about ID Parts.....I had a massive oil leak problem on my VW TDI that **** near killed the engine and the problem appears to be with an "OEM " oil filter cap from ID Parts. I tried new O rings and other various tests with no luck. I kept the old cap because the center spindle was what was broken and I thought it might come in handy some day, I finally found it last night. I decided to reinstall the old cap with the existing O ring just for fun before tearing the oil cooler assembly apart and everything stayed dry in a 6 or 7 mile drive where previously I started losing oil between the cap and the housing. 

So...OEM means different things to different people, and when it comes to keeping the oil in your engine, maybe it's best to go to the dealer.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

888 said:


> So...OEM means different things to different people, and when it comes to keeping the oil in your engine, maybe it's best to go to the dealer.


Completely agree. If this engine had been around for a little while and popularized in North America I'd not really hesitate going elsewhere for parts/oil. This configuration is brand new though. I'm sticking with the dealer for parts until there are a bunch of options out there. Not sure that will ever happen, but who knows. It doesn't sound like the non-dealers have it down for even VW yet, but hopefully diesel is less of a niche market down the road and more options will appear. I factored in more expensive parts from the dealer in the long term cost consideration of owning the car when I purchased it. For what it's worth, prior to this car, I never thought about using a dealer for car work that is not under warranty or for parts I could get elsewhere. I just don't see many options right now.


----------

